# To leave or not to leave...



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey again, I really appreciate your insight and knowledge. We bought this goat the first ofaugust and didn't know she was pregnant, nor did her previous owners. She was running g with a bunch of boys, but I don't know how long. Today is 137days since we bought her. I'm supposed to leave town tomorrow and won't be back until Saturday night... I got to pick up my daughter from college.. I know you aren't mind readers, but what are your thoughts on this goat? Does she look ready to go? She has had her bag looking like this since the first part of the month. I think every day it looks a little fuller.It has been getting into the teens here at night. I just worry she'll kid in the night and I won't be here. Or she'll hand on till Christmas or new years!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

If you'll be back by this Saturday night, she should be fine. She doesn't look ready to me. However, how are her ligaments? Are they still solid or are they pretty mushy?


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

This is the first goat I've been able to check on, so I hope I'm doing it right. They are still there but they feel really loose. Like saggy kind of. They used to be up higher and tight but now it's like they're very stretched.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Who is going to feed her while your gone. Can they keep an eye on her for you?


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

My 16yr old will be here, and I guess that's the chance I'm just going to have to make. Hopefully it will all be ok. Thx for your encouragement.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If you stay she won't kid but if you go she will. That's how it works lol. I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do a fast run down with your 16 year old on what to do if and if you know anyone experienced with livestock and pulling babies then leave their number as well, or if you have a vet leave that number and go get your daughter lol 
I agree with RPC if you leave she will probably kid lol that's just what they do lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, teach your 16 year old if the goat is pushing and in labor, and she does not have any kid out on the ground within 30 minutes, call a vet. Otherwise, it is possible she won't need any help. But at least your 16 year old will be there in case something should arise, to get her help if needed. Dipping cords and directing the kids to the teat is crucial. What I do is milk out some colostrum in the 12cc syringe from momma, so the teat plugs are opened, then slowly feed the colostrum from a syringe ( no needle)to the kids to ensure each are getting first colostrum. Make sure they are checked throughout the night as well so they are getting enough to eat and know the teat. 
Glad someone will be there in case that is good.

We cannot predict, but it is true, when we have to leave it is usually when they drop. Not knowing her due date it is really hard to know.


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

Karma!!! She kidded this morning right before the kids got off the bus. This morning when I left I checked her and her ligaments were gone. She did well! Twins! No pictures till I get home but things went well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats. 

Glad it all went well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great congrats on the new kids


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What a good girl!! She gets extra treats making sure mama was there for the birth of her babies


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They are adorable! Good job, to everyone concerned!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...Congratulations!!!!!! I am so glad she cooperated with you and removed the stress. (Obviously she never read the Does' Code of Honor!)


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

groovyoldlady said:


> Wow...Congratulations!!!!!! I am so glad she cooperated with you and removed the stress. (Obviously she never read the Does' Code of Honor!)


 My thoughts exactly! And again, Congratulations!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Awesome - girls or boys?


----------

